# FIA formula E



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a "spec" formula with all the motor/drive units made by one supplier (mcLaren) and all barrery packs supplied as a spec package.
Like formula Ford, or formula "V" , the idea is just to provide a package that will allow as many competitors as have enough $$$'s to compete without having to develop a highly technical team resource to manufacture the key parts.
really , F1 is pushing the development of electric drive and battery systems more than FOrmula E is.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Its not really spec, your allowed to develop your own parts/car. It just not very interesting to do so, with the current regulations and high costs of fia homologation.


----------



## Dicey (May 24, 2011)

It is spec this year. You are only allowed to use their turn key car. The 2015-2016 season is supposed to allow teams to build their own cars.


----------

